# post pics of your cruze with custome wheels



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

if you search around you'll find just a handful. The problem lies in the atrocious bolt pattern we share: 5x105.

Not many wheels in this pcd. And the few available to us now aren't that great looking.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, there are a couple that I've found through searching. The only problem is that they're roughly $1,000-1,400 a piece >_<.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I will probably just buy the LTZ 18' wheels and just powder coat them, thats when, Murder out my cruze project will start lol.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

last time i looked into those ltz wheels i found out that they are $500 retail and about $330 on gmpartsdirect(each). so you may be better off checking out carid and getting a set drilled to 5x105. they have a huge selection of wheels with blank bolt patterns.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

osiris10012 said:


> last time i looked into those ltz wheels i found out that they are $500 retail and about $330 on gmpartsdirect(each). so you may be better off checking out carid and getting a set drilled to 5x105. they have a huge selection of wheels with blank bolt patterns.


So thats what it is? They have a blank bolt pattern and just drill it? That is freakin awesome! Now i will wait for my tires to wear.


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

http://db.tt/kMJVxEBC

9x22" Asanti AF150 with 235/30-22 Pirelli tires! Ive changed the pattern to 5x112 from 5x105.

Best regards

Klaus Gejl
[email protected]


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

22" wheels. :signs006:


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

20's look almost too big... 

22's are way overkill!


----------



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

I just put 17" RTX Arsenic Rims with 215/55/17 Yokohama AVID ENVigor tires. I have pics and will post some later tonight...but I have added the link for RTX and Tires. Installed, balanced, 4 Rims, 4 Tires taxes and environmental fee ---> $1495.00

There are some out there but the choices are slim for now...let's hope there are more that will match the bolt pattern.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

KlausGejl said:


> http://db.tt/kMJVxEBC
> 
> 9x22" Asanti AF150 with 235/30-22 Pirelli tires! Ive changed the pattern to 5x112 from 5x105.
> 
> ...


Ugh....Christ....

How's the gas mileage and braking distance with those huge slugs of metal under the car.

Edit: Based on the 22x11 weight of 54 lbs, I'd guess these are around 50 lbs apiece. So that vs. the Eco wheel weight of 17.8 lbs apiece or even the ~24 lb 18" LTZ wheel.


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

Beaker said:


> Ugh....Christ....
> 
> How's the gas mileage and braking distance with those huge slugs of metal under the car.
> 
> Edit: Based on the 22x11 weight of 54 lbs, I'd guess these are around 50 lbs apiece. So that vs. the Eco wheel weight of 17.8 lbs apiece or even the ~24 lb 18" LTZ wheel.


I dont care about the gas mileage even thoe en gasoline here in Denmark is very expensive (About $9.20 USD per gallon)

And yes the braking distance will be longer, but not illigal here in Denmark

Here is a Photoshoped image of the car when im finished with it:








Just waiting for the AirRide Suspension from AirBagIt

/Klaus Gejl


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

limited360 said:


> 20's look almost too big...
> 
> 22's are way overkill!


I think 22" look great on the car... Yes there big! But thats my style!  Bigger is better!

Look at it... Its perfect:








Or at least it will be when i get my AirRide suspension

I also got big wheels on my old car (compared to is size)















8.5x18" in front / 9.5x19" in the rear


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

19's 235/35/19


----------



## ldegu04 (Jun 20, 2011)

These are mine. RTX Turbine 18" with Hercules ironman iMove 245/40/18














Total cost is $1310 (that also includes calipers and drums painted)

I would really like to know what you guys think of it.


----------



## ktmbilly325 (Aug 27, 2011)

Love those. Where did you buy them from? 22s on the other hand . . . Come on now


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

very much like them!!!!! I was looking at them today in cambridge, ontario and they were a **** of a lot more expensive than that.................. where did you get them?!
I would really like to know what you guys think of it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cruzer27 said:


> View attachment 4595
> View attachment 4596
> 19's 235/35/19


So far I think the 19in rims look the best on these cars, to too big like some.


----------



## kristed (Apr 5, 2012)

225/40-19


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm going to try to keep the original size and weight of my stock ECO wheels and retain the stock tire. I think I've found just what I'm looking for. They even have a red stripe to match (close) the paint on the car. I believe these






17" wheels are around 17 1/2 lbs. Replacement tires prices really go up once you hit 18"s plus, they don't make the fuel max tires in an 18. I'll post a pic once I get them but it may be a few weeks$$$


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Lexani 18x8 wheels, Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-2 tires. This wheel combo is almost 1.5 pounds lighter per wheel than the stock factory 16x7/Firestones. Carid has a good selection of wheels for the Cruze that are reasonably priced. These were $229.00 each.


----------



## boardgrl787 (Nov 1, 2011)

These are Helo H845 18x8 wrapped with 225x45x18. Like them quite a bit, maybe wishing though I would have wrapped them in a 225x40 for a little less rubber. Although, with the high mileage I drive, the less rubber means the sooner I would need new tires.


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

what body kit did you use


----------



## Kevnnm (Feb 2, 2012)

18X8 BZO Black Scorpion
Picture 3 of 6 from My Chevy Cruze From Quebec 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...vy-cruze-quebec-picture6270-general-look.html


----------



## cruz'nmp (Jul 7, 2012)

17 inch Motegi MR 116's


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Check Tire Rack and FieroItaliano85 had pics of his car with Motegi MR116. looked pretty good. Do a search on "My new shoes" if they are still out there.
I checked they are still there.


----------



## icwe2 (Jul 1, 2012)

love those montegi looking to get some rims on my blue topaz metallic


----------



## datman7890 (May 7, 2012)

Heres mine with 18" msr 095s and b&g lowering springs.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Cruiser Alloy 18 x 7.5


----------



## matt_1531 (Aug 22, 2016)

What kind of tires would you guys recommend putting on some 18x8 5x105 42 offset Mach m7's?


----------



## Schobel (Aug 29, 2021)

This is what im running on my '18 Cruze LS. Drag Dr-34 17x7.5. +42 offset


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

17x7.5 DR-33 From Discount Tire


----------

